# Heat Pumps and Electric boilers



## Tchiakovsky (1 mo ago)

I am taking this University class which we are designing a Zero energy (no fossil fuels) apartment complex.

The apartments have a minimum of 550 square feet and maximum of 2,500 square feet. With walls at 28 inches thick, would a 30,000 Btu heat pump be sufficient for heating the home? I know Mitsubishi is a common brand and Lochinvar is pretty efficient high quality boiler. What are some other common brands that any of you know of?

Mat


----------



## rodriguezandre (23 d ago)

Hi! you can try Daikin, it is a pretty popular brand.


----------

